# Pre made Raw



## pryme (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello,

I would like to start feeding Raw but don't really have the time right now to measure and weigh everything, and honestly a bit intimidated by measuring bone ratio and all that. So I would like to start possibly the first few months feeding from a pre made raw company. 

I was wondering what pre made raw patty company you guys would recommend? I'v taking a look at REEL RAW and they look great but don't know of any others I can make comparisons to


Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

pryme said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to start feeding Raw but don't really have the time right now to measure and weigh everything, and honestly a bit intimidated by measuring bone ratio and all that. So I would like to start possibly the first few months feeding from a pre made raw company.
> 
> ...


Hi pryme & WELCOME! :greet:

I would not be comfortable feeding this companies food to a puppy. 

There is not enough information on the site, and, unless I missed it, I did not say _"meets the AAFCO standard for *complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages*."_
 
 These are all quality raw, nutritionally balanced products. Your choice depends on what specifics (such as organic, manufacturing practices =HACCP, GMP, or Anti-Pathogen Treatment=HPP, ect.,) are important to you AND the price per pound. 
Just fyi: Most raw feeder's do not agree with the HPP (High Pressure Pasteurization) method, so it's a personal choice.

*[FONT=&quot]Darwins: *This is delivered to your home: 
Why Darwins: https://www.darwinspet.com/why-darwins/
2 Choices:
Natural Selections™ is our premium line of raw dog food. This grain-free, gluten-free mixture of free-range meats and organic vegetables will provide complete and balanced nutrition for your dog. All the meat used to produce Darwin’s Natural Selections™ were raised cage free or free-range, were grass fed, and are free of steroids or artificial growth hormones. 
Natural’s Selections: Beef - $5.45/lb: https://www.darwinspet.com/product/raw-dog-food-ns/
Or
ZooLogics™ is our more economical line of raw dog food, made with conventionally-grown meats and vegetables from the same farms that supply your supermarket 
Zoologic’s: Beef - $4.35/lb: . https://www.darwinspet.com/product/raw-dog-food-zl/

*Bravo:* Discover Balance Raw Diet | Beef Frozen Raw Dog Food Diet - Bravo Pet Food 
Find a store: Find a Bravo Retailer - Bravo Pet Food 
*Bravo Safety: **http://www.bravorawdiet.com/foodsafety.html*
*Bravo faqs: **http://www.bravorawdiet.com/faqs.html*
*Price per **www.petflow.com** : Bravo Balance (the "BALANCE" products are a nutritionally complete diet. Other Bravo products may not be.) Beef CHUB = 5#’s = $28.98*

*Northwest Naturals: *Beef ? Northwest Naturals 
Find a store: Store Locator
*What makes NW Natural’s different? **http://nwnwordpress1.nw-naturals.net/wp/the-northwest-naturals-difference/*
*Price per **http://www.petfoodzoom.com/northwest-naturals-6-lb-beef-formula-nuggets-raw/** : 6#’s = $28.00 *
*NOTE: you need put your zip code in the store locator above to see if it is available in your area.*

*Primal: *Complete Raw Diets for Pets: Canine Beef Formula 
Find a store: Primal Pet Foods: Store Locator
Feeding Calculator to give you an idea of how much you would feed per day: 
Feeding, Transition and Safety for Raw Dog Food Diets
Primal Safety: Feeding, Transition and Safety for Raw Dog Food Diets 
Primal Ingredient Benefit: Feeding, Transition and Safety for Raw Dog Food Diets 
Price per Primal Pet Foods Canine Formulas Raw Dog Food Primal Pronto Beef Bag = 3#’s = $23.00
Primal _Chicken, Duck, Pheasant, Turkey & Sardine are *HPP*_

*Stella & Chewy's:*This food is *HPP*


90-95% meat, nutrient-rich organs and bone
Grass-fed, cage-free, wild-caught or farm-raised protein
100% organic fruits and vegetables
No grains, gluten, fillers, added hormones or antibiotics
100% complete and balanced for all life stages
HPP Processed (inactivates pathogens and harmful bacteria)
 [/FONT] [FONT=&quot] We source premium meats such as grass-fed beef from North America, Australia, and New Zealand, cage-free chicken from North America, and wild-caught salmon from North America. 

All fruits and vegetables are certified organic, and sourced from North and South America as seasonally available. These ingredients are complemented by added minerals and vitamins to make each dinner for dogs or cats complete and balanced as determined by the American Federation of Feed Control Officials (AFFCO). Probiotics and antioxidants are added to each dinner to further enhance each recipe. All product is manufactured using our patented SecureByNature® food safety process. *A key feature of that process is High Pressure Processing (HPP).* All Stella & Chewy’s products are cold-pressed, using water at pressure equal to that found at the bottom of the ocean (87,000 lbs. per square inch), where harmful bacteria cannot survive. 
*HPP inactivates pathogens and harmful bacteria *without high temperatures. It remains the only recognized process to not use heat as used in pasteurization, chemicals, preservatives, or irradiation, which while effective, can also erode the flavor, texture, color, and nutrition of food.

Stella & Chewy’s strictly follows Hazard Analysis and Critical Control Point (HAACP) guidelines, a prevention-based food safety system established by the FDA and USDA. Low levels of safe, pathogen-fighting ozone and hydrogen peroxide prevent contamination by surface and air-borne pathogens. 
Store Locator:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://www.stellaandchewys.com/where-to-buy/ 

[/FONT]
I would also suggest a high quality Digestive Enzyme (helps to assimilate food) & a ProBiotic (keeps the "good" bacteria in the gut). Since about 75% of the immune system lies in the gut (immune system helps fight allergens and MANY other things) it is *very* important to keep it very healthy. 

Below are Human Ingredient Products made for pets:
*[FONT=&quot]Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo: https://market.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/search?q=sunday+sundae
*Gut Sense* (ProBiotic): http://dr-dobias-natural-healing-usa...ducts/gutsense
*Digest All Plus:* (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic combo) Wholistic Digest All Plus? - Digestive Support - Canine
*Animal Essentials: *Plant Enzyme w/ Probiotics 3.5 oz 100 gm - Animal Essentials
[/FONT]


 Also, don't forget to rotate proteins once your dog is transitioned successfully on to one raw protein.


*Transition from kibble to raw:
Some people make the switch cold turkey. Some take it slower by feeding one meal of the day raw and the other meal of the day kibble, and then advance from there as you see fit.
So it's a personal choice. I would begin on a weekend that you are at home to see how the dogs gut handles it - called bowel tolerance.

Note that 
*your dog may go thru a "detox" or "healing" or "herxing" as some people call it, resulting in some unpleasant signs! I have a list if you'd like it.
*your dog may drink less water due to the moisture in the food
*you dogs stool will be different than when he/she was on kibble 
*your dog may not defecate as often as he/she normally does.


Best of luck! You will be doing a GREAT & HEALTHY thing for your dog!

Moms


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I like buying Primal because of their meat sourcing (antibiotic/hormone free).

If you don't mind feeding conventional meat, or prefer a lower price point, you can save a little money with the Vital Essentials brand. It's about 25% cheaper than Primal, at my retailer. I think the 5# chub of the complete beef diet was just under $20 last time I was there. I also like that VE contains green tripe. My dog seems to actually prefer it to other brands for that reason, so I rotate it in when they're out of Primal.

You can also potentially solve your worry about getting the balance right by using a base mix with meat sourced at your local butcher. There are several choices:
-The Honest Kitchen makes two of them
-Sojo's makes several
-Dr. Harvey has one in two consistencies (fine or whole veg)
-Balance It makes a mix-in
-Volhard Nutrition has two different options


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

This should be made in a sticky. This information is great if you want to start them on a raw diet and you don't have experience yet. Or for the days you don't have time to put together the meals or for traveling.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I feed Darwin's. Delivered to your home, balanced food, great packaging, easy. You can do a trial of 10 pounds for $15. to see if you and your dog like it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What do you think of this feedback from Dogfood adviser? https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/darwins-dog-food/
25% veggies seems like a lot. Thoughts?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> What do you think of this feedback from Dogfood adviser? https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/darwins-dog-food/
> 25% veggies seems like a lot. Thoughts?


For me? I think dogs are omnivores and veggies are healthy. Honestly I'm new at this. It was recommended to me by a trusted advisor and my holistic vet who feeds her dogs Darwin's. I'm not attached to dogfood advisor, they don't test food. Your thoughts?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been making my own meat mix for over 20 years now and have always included pureed vegetables and a little fruit. Anywhere from 15% to 25% of my mix.

This gives them vitamins, anti-oxidants, phytonutrients and fiber (since they are not eating any fur pieces of the animal from a fresh kill). Also helps with detoxification from all of the toxins they are exposed to!

Here is what one of my Vegetable batches look like:








Moms


----------



## pryme (Mar 2, 2017)

wow! thank you guys for the responses.

Really helped me get a start in the right direction, I have much to read up on from these websites. 


Thank you guys again.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> I've been making my own meat mix for over 20 years now and have always included pureed vegetables and a little fruit. Anywhere from 15% to 25% of my mix.
> 
> This gives them vitamins, anti-oxidants, phytonutrients and fiber (since they are not eating any fur pieces of the animal from a fresh kill). Also helps with detoxification from all of the toxins they are exposed to!
> 
> ...


How do you puree? In a blender or a food processor and do you add liquid?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

gsdluvr said:


> How do you puree? In a blender or a food processor and do you add liquid?


Blender (Vita Mix) with a little water.

Once I get it started, the juicy things like cukes or mellon give more liquid, so then you don't need to add as much water as you 
go along. 


Moms


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

gsdluvr said:


> Thanks!


........


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Another brand to add to the mix:
OC Raw -- Welcome to OC RAW DOG!

My dog likes their frozen patties. It's a good little company that my local retailer recently started stocking. For those who want less veg, this is a 90-10 product, so you get a lot more meat in the mix.

It's another one that has green tripe as an ingredient in the beef mix. One of the things I thought was kind of cool was the way they always seem to give MORE in the bag than the label says -- a bag of patties will also have a whole bunch of extra bits (partial patties, nuggets, and odd handfuls of frozen mix -- instead of throwing away the extra left over in the machine, they apparently throw it into the bags).

Here's an example:
Beef & Produce

I will say, though, that my dog HATES Stella & Chewy's dehydrated beef product -- he won't eat it. He'll go for days and starve rather than eat it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

tried to create a post and was disabled rather quickly.
so a quickee version then

I like the spirit of the OC Raw in trying to get a good product out there .

I do have some comments on the use of cod liver oil . I believe there is an error in
information.

Cod liver oil is a source of accumulative fat soluble Vitamin A and one must be careful not to build up to levels of toxicity.

Alpha and Beta carotene are sources of water soluble (precursors) to Vitamin A - no toxicity level .

Cod liver oil is a good source of Vitamin D .

Personally I take fermented cod liver oil daily . 

You want the cod liver oil to be natural - no changing of the ratios between A and D .

On their web site they also say that cod liver oil is a good source of Vitamin E. I have never run across this . I do not know this to be correct . 

they say "Cod Liver Oil: This food is very low in Sodium. It is also a very good source of Vitamin A and Vitamin D. It also provides your dog with omega-3 fatty acids. These are essential for the healthy function of the brain, the heart, the joints, the digestive system and many other systems of the body. Another benefit of cod liver oil is related to its vitamin E content, which helps the body process the fatty acids, is an essential antioxidant and promotes the health of the skin and coat.'

also a comment on the calcium carbonate --- too bad - that they are required to add "chalk" to a good natural product .
I don't know this to be in freeze dried products . Is anyone familiar with this ?

from their web site "
Calcium Carbonate: Calcium Carbonate is the true complete food grade form of solid calcium. The AAFCO requires that any dog or cat food be equal in calcuim and phosphorus. Chicken bone is not a naturally a one to one ratio. This is why we add calcium carbonate to increase the calcium ratios in the food. "

Ingredients


----------

